# Bad Experience with Orbit



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

It's been 11 days since my order, can someone get me a refund?


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone can make a mistake and have something get delayed but I've purchased many times from orbit and never had an issue with getting the correct products very quickly.  Did you call or email them?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Nov 12, 2014)

did you contact Orbit?..if not then that might help..


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 12, 2014)

email customer service, I will notify orbit


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 13, 2014)

The CS was not good, that's why I turned to the forums. I contacted a rep on a different forum and got a refund. I know nobody is perfect, just wanted my money back so I could purchase somewhere else. Probably give them another shot in the future.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2014)

Orbit is rock solid. I just mail them when I want something. Not sure why you would post this here brother but glad it got resolved.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 13, 2014)

WeekendWarrior said:


> It's been 11 days since my order, can someone get me a refund?



Next time go into the forum section and find the correct forum to post in.  There is a protocol to follow and you were not anywhere close to it bro.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 14, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Orbit is rock solid. I just mail them when I want something. Not sure why you would post this here brother but glad it got resolved.



I just had the wrong forum, figured I would find an orbit rep here. If it ever happens again, I'll search the site and find the correct forum. Think I'll order from here, will be using your discount code.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 14, 2014)

Just ordered 4 bottles of 4-andro, said my total was going to be ~120(using heavyiron15 discount) but it then charged me over 160. Didn't take off the buy 3 get one free? How can I change this, it didn't tell me before I ordered that I couldn't use both.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 14, 2014)

Alright this motherfucker is trolling.  

Fucking negged.  

How old are you fucking 12?

Get your shit together fuckhead. * CONTACT A FUCKING REP IN THE CORRECT FORUM.*


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 14, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Alright this motherfucker is trolling.
> 
> Fucking negged.
> 
> ...



Eat shit you fucking wannabe rep. Your not a rep, just a bitch. Post where ever I want, what are you going to do about it punk, neg me lol


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow.....


----------



## dagambd (Nov 14, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 15, 2014)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Just ordered 4 bottles of 4-andro, said my total was going to be ~120(using heavyiron15 discount) but it then charged me over 160. Didn't take off the buy 3 get one free? How can I change this, it didn't tell me before I ordered that I couldn't use both.



Wrong thread, we do not offer that. Maybe try contacting or posting in the correct companies section.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 15, 2014)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Just ordered 4 bottles of 4-andro, said my total was going to be ~120(using heavyiron15 discount) but it then charged me over 160. Didn't take off the buy 3 get one free? How can I change this, it didn't tell me before I ordered that I couldn't use both.


*E-mail *the shop you ordered from. Posting on the forums will just delay the resolution. 

BTW, Orbit does not honor my heavyiron15 discount code


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 15, 2014)

Orbit is slow but never had any issues


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *E-mail *the shop you ordered from. Posting on the forums will just delay the resolution.
> 
> BTW, Orbit does not honor my heavyiron15 discount code



It wasn't orbit I ordered the 4-andro from(I ordered stano form orbit), it was Ironmag. I already emailed them, just waiting for a response.


----------

